# Abby's Latest... Rocco



## TKent (Dec 12, 2014)

This is a commission by WF's very own ABBY.  This is one of our dogs, Rocco. My husband is going to be so happy to get this for X-mas!!


----------



## Gumby (Dec 12, 2014)

That is completely awesome!


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 12, 2014)

This is so wonderful and expressive...


----------



## Gyarachu (Dec 12, 2014)

This is ridiculous.

No human being should have this much power.


----------



## TKent (Dec 12, 2014)

Exactly!  Her drawing looks more real than he does


----------



## escorial (Dec 12, 2014)

excellent


----------



## A_Jones (Dec 12, 2014)

So life like its crazy!


----------



## Abby (Dec 13, 2014)

Aw thanks Tricia, and everyone else for nice feedback


----------



## Bishop (Dec 17, 2014)

Man! I should hire you to draw characters from my books.... always wanted someone to do that and you got some damn good talent. Great work, Abby!


----------



## Terry D (Dec 17, 2014)

Beautiful. As always!


----------



## Abby (Dec 22, 2014)

Ah thank everyone


----------

